# Hand Gun



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

So I just got my hand gun permit and was checking out some good, reliable hand guns to be my first carry. My gramps offered me his Taurus 9mm for 200 and I think im going to hit him up on the offer bc it runs around between 400-500 everywhere else I'm looking. anyone own Taurus handguns? What do some of you guys carry?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Glock 19 for me. 
Good price. Accurate. Good round capacity. Conceals decently. Can't really beat the reliability.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a Taurus .45 semi and to be honest, I hate it.
If it weren't for the decorative wood handles and gold accents, I'd toss it in the garbage.
Jams on my all the time, and isn't very accurate.

But that's my .45 semi... maybe your 9mm will be different.

Best one to ask would be AK.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hopefully AK will chime in! I just thought this would be a good deal bc of the price. I shot it at the range and it didn't jam at all, that was only 20 or so rounds of course. I'm a rifle guy so I'm new to this handgun game. The glocks and smith & wessons my gramps has are just a little outta my price range at the moment.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

What model Taurus is it? There are three 9mm Taurus' ranked in the top 25 best nines.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to get a handgun but I have heard that they can sometimes be expensuve here in CAN and also, if I might say so, slightly unreasonable.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ak has zero experience with Taurus products-other than the Judge......

Save up and get a glock or Springfield XD-You wont beat the reliability they offer.....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've heard bad and good things about Taurus. IMHO you can't beat the asking price with a stick. If it functions well I'd say jump on it.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> I've heard bad and good things about Taurus. IMHO you can't beat the asking price with a stick. If it functions well I'd say jump on it.


Yeah I think I'm going to hop on the deal. And I don't think my grandpa would sell me a shitty gun haha. As far as model, I can't remember exactly. I'll have to ask him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I've heard bad and good things about Taurus. IMHO you can't beat the asking price with a stick. If it functions well I'd say jump on it.


One can always upgrade what doesn't function properly anyhow.....I agree on the price issue-Buy it.....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

My wife carries a Hammer-less,single action, Taurus 38 special. Never had a bit of trouble with it. I cannot say it's the most accurate gun but for what it is it will definitely get the job done. Here is a picture I got from the web of what hers looks like.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I've heard bad and good things about Taurus. IMHO you can't beat the asking price with a stick. If it functions well I'd say jump on it.


One can always upgrade what doesn't function properly anyhow.....I agree on the price issue-Buy it.....
[/quote]
Actually the bad I've heard has to do with the interchangeability of parts. From a manufacturing standpoint their precision is great but they're accuracy is not. You can take, say, the trigger assembly from one gun, try to put it into another gun of the exact same make and model, and it won't fit. Gunsmiths hate them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I've heard bad and good things about Taurus. IMHO you can't beat the asking price with a stick. If it functions well I'd say jump on it.


One can always upgrade what doesn't function properly anyhow.....I agree on the price issue-Buy it.....
[/quote]
Actually the bad I've heard has to do with the interchangeability of parts. From a manufacturing standpoint their precision is great but they're accuracy is not. You can take, say, the trigger assembly from one gun, try to put it into another gun of the exact same make and model, and it won't fit. Gunsmiths hate them.
[/quote]

Gunsmiths get paid do due a job-I could care less if they like the job or not.....Money talks.....

In my area I got plenty of smiths to work with locally...given we are all gun nuts up this way


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I use to carry an HK 45C but recently changed to a Walther PPS .40S&W lighter and a lot thinner with the same amount of rounds depending on mag configuration.

Never messed with a Taurus are they still made in Brazil? You should also look into CZ I've put allot of rounds threw my SPO1 Shadow with no problems.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Zo, how much something like that run? Keep in mind, I'm a college guy. Not made of money. I do want to start my own little collection of rifles and handguns though.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

try the guns out at a range. see what feels good in your hand.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Hey Zo, how much something like that run? Keep in mind, I'm a college guy. Not made of money. I do want to start my own little collection of rifles and handguns though.


HK 45C $950 new
Walther PPS $575 new my gun shop had a used one for $425
CZ 75 SP01 Shadow (from the CZ custom shop) was $1150 shipped to FFL

Find out what fits you before you buy, you may really like that Taurus but what do you have to compare it to? and keep an eye out for good deals...One of my purchasing agents picked up a Sig P226 for $400 used but still in great shape. A hell of a deal for my area.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well i shot a few different handguns. I shot that Taurus 9 mm, a glock 9mm, .44, this ruger LCP, and a .357. They were all cool! Lol but the taurus seemed sufficient. A good asking price and its not too hard on the wyes either. Nice black grip with silver bolt. If i could afford that .44, I'd buy it lol but it's not really practical as a concealed carry either.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

well, got my first handgun today from my gramps! im pretty excited about it. its a taurus slim 9 mm PT709.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to the club....Nice Pistol by the way


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> Welcome to the club....Nice Pistol by the way


Thanks AK!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I like it, hows it shoot?


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

maknwar said:


> I like it, hows it shoot?


Pretty new to the hand gun game but to me it shoots pretty damn good. Seems to be a pretty average trigger pull, nothing special. At 25 yards, it seems to be consistent and accurate. As said, not a lot to compare it to but I love it! Not too hard on the eyes either!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Going to a gun show this weekend hopefully. Already wanna buy something else. Something along the lines of a 38 special snub nose revolver or a 40 s&w. 
/all my money getting spent


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my brother has a 45. amazing gun. a bit high with the kick back but it shoots like a dream. i gotta get back to the range sometime.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> my brother has a 45. amazing gun. a bit high with the kick back but it shoots like a dream. i gotta get back to the range sometime.


I'm trying to find a range closer to where I live right now. The liberal hippies in my town got the only range within an hour, that I know about, shut down. .45's are badass though. A little big for a concealed carry though haha

I wanna see what some of you guys carry on the forum. Let's see em.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> my brother has a 45. amazing gun. a bit high with the kick back but it shoots like a dream. i gotta get back to the range sometime.


I'm trying to find a range closer to where I live right now. The liberal hippies in my town got the only range within an hour, that I know about, shut down. .45's are badass though. A little big for a concealed carry though haha

I wanna see what some of you guys carry on the forum. Let's see em.
[/quote]
oh thats good. we hate handguns so lets take away the one place people can go to that allows them to practice and educate themselves on proper usage of their handgun.

thats liken to a dictator fearing his people loosing support for him so he shuts all the schools down to keep his people as dumb as possible.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha welcome to a liberal college town. You carry, central?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i personally do not. only as a matter of funds. i dont have the money for a handgun. however i am an avid supporter of every man and woman having the god given right to defend themselves and their household as they see fit.

ive always said this. make handguns illegal and the only ones without them will be law abiding citizens. common sense is a dying trait....


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Heard that, bro. I only carry because of the sh*t that happens here on campus. I've gotten all 4 of my tires slashed, on my birthday, 2 years ago. I know of plenty of people that had sh*t stolen outta their apartment. Way too many crazies around here. A girl, Lauren spierer, has been missing for like 2 months. Just gone, abducted or something. It was all over the news at first. It was trending worldwide on twitter for a while. So, I'm not taking any chances. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That sounds like a fucked up campus holy sh*t man.









As far as handguns go I wish I could walk around with an old colt single action army on my hip like the good ole days in the wild west... unfortunately this is the modern day and I cant.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah man, it's get crazy here certain times of the year. We were the number 1 party school in the nation a few years back and still in the top 20 now. Alcohol and 40,000 college kids doesnt always end in great situations. A guy was stabbed right behind my dorm during my freshman year. Come to think of it, why do I go here? Lol

You can still carry bob, just get a permit bro


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Your school sounds nuts how the f*ck can you focus on school

and you cant carry open weapons in canada I'm pretty sure...


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha it's crazy man but I just try to stay away from that stuff. I manage a 3.2 GPA though. We Hoosiers just do it big lol.

You should check the laws man, you can still get a concealed carry probably?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Next to impossible without a reason or connections


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Man that sucks, I didn't know canada's gun laws were so strict. Being in the army, it was pretty easy for me to get mine. But even for civilians, just gotta pay the local police department, state, get a background check, and get your prints taken. That's Indiana law at least.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Rifles and shottys are easy to get in canada... but handguns are strict. Who knows but if you can prove you have a purpose for owning a handgun then you can get one and some good permits if you willing to get interviewed by the police your provincial police if you have one and r.c.m.p and then go through a bunch of b.s paperwork all to make sure your not some crazy dude.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha that does sound like a hassle. I did the paperwork online, 10 minutes. Paid, 3 minutes. Already had prints in the system from the military. So 13 minutes, and I'm done. Haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

id rather have a rifle then a handgun actually. when zombies start spreading id rather have a long range weapon. not to mention you can much more easily use it as a blunt weapon to if close quarters combat ensues. attach a simple scope and you can easily sniper off kill shot from a roof top. 
yeah, defintely would prefer a rifle. i think bob would agree with my logic


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> id rather have a rifle then a handgun actually. when zombies start spreading id rather have a long range weapon. not to mention you can much more easily use it as a blunt weapon to if close quarters combat ensues. attach a simple scope and you can easily sniper off kill shot from a roof top.
> yeah, defintely would prefer a rifle. i think bob would agree with my logic


oh yeah when the zombie apocalypse ensues, id definitely want a long range rifle in my arsenal, like a .308 or something. and id also want an AK47 if close quarter combat becomes an issue. but a sidearm on the hip is never bad to have either!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no a side arm is a must. especially when you enter a building or old grocery store to collect some canned goods, you wont be able to swing a rifle around. a handgun is a must in that situation. 
the real trick is a buddy. having a 2 by 2 cover formation. someone to hold post outside a store you enter, possibly keeping in radio contact. the buddy system is the eventual way to survive. and eventually you'll hump your way into the open plains where you can start harvesting/growing your own food and have miles of open land all around to keep watch.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Exactly! Having some sort of claymore set up would be invaluable as well. It'd be a good alarm of an attack and take out some zombies as well. Just hook up the claymore at a choke point that you know the zombies will have to walk through. Then you'll have time to take up a position.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

clearly a few people here have been paying cod a little too much


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha cod and just common sense, man!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yes carrying claymores around to make sure you can always cover your back when going to the shops is definitely common sense


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I wouldn't just carry claymores around but in the midst of a zombie apocalypse, I'd definitely want them in my stock of arms and ammo. Along with some frag grenades. Fack it, I want a 203 on my AK47.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its not cod, i never played the game. its just i grew up in the 80's and 90's and saw a lot of zombie movies lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> id rather have a rifle then a handgun actually. when zombies start spreading id rather have a long range weapon. not to mention you can much more easily use it as a blunt weapon to if close quarters combat ensues. attach a simple scope and you can easily sniper off kill shot from a roof top.
> yeah, defintely would prefer a rifle. i think bob would agree with my logic


Yes rifles all the way i'm going with the old repeaters with a decent caliber no clips and easy to reload and carry ammunition .. close quarters f*ck an ak47 give me a mossberg 500 easier to carry and easier to reload after you inevitably use all your clips and then need to chill and add more bullets to the magazines... plus the added bonus of different ammunition types to use in various situations...

Plus im heading into the woods nothing is coming close to me or my treehouse human or zombie... I will become one with nature like previously discussed


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

okay bob, lets cut the sh*t. we are coming up with detailed plans for the zombie invasion. its only a matter of time before some bird flu mutates and starts turning people into agressive mindless killers.










the lower section is the sniper patio. a nice 360 platform still elevated where you can back drop to the housing section for reloading, etc.

the top section, although minimal, is also perfectly elevated to get a heads up on approaching people/zombies.

thoughts?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Im all about the minmal... but i have a few add ons i take my inspirations from the ewoks of starwars









#1 no shooting near our house just incase our cover is blown... then we have no retreat since our house would be getting shot but i like the idea of multi level snipers nests

#2 we should try to find a tree above the rest of the canopy to build our house in so we have the canopy of leaves camoflauging us during the summer

#3 we need catwalks from our house to the tops of other trees and then from there snipers nests in random places around our house... the catwalks above the canopy will allow us to climb up the tree into the catwalks above the canopy and disappear out of sight although when winter comes it wont matter much it will all stick out a like a sore thumb

#4 ziplines are a must for quick exit from our house to various locations... eg if we hear a noise or see someone near sniper nest 5 then we can zipline quickly to the shooting spot and neutralize the targer

#5 we build a base for a treehouse but instead of walls just a nice sturdy rim around the base to fill with soil and grow crops, again living above the canopy will be a huge advantage as it will have constant sun

another idea i have hear of is covering the tree house in mirrors to reflect all the objects around us giving more camoflauge but this presents an issue of cleaning the mirrors and finding giant mirrors this is a hotel in Sweden... looks promising and probably un noticeable from afar and would be a much better alternative in the winter unlike the above canopy idea that would be visible in winter:








this house is a good example of living above the canopy vs in or below the canopy:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

depending on the ground details and the geography of our area, we need to set up some sort of natural "funnel" so that numbers will count for nothing. something as simple as diversions that will naturally move the zombies in on eachother in almost a single file line. or at least to make movements around the fort predictable. 









so we need lots and lots of razor wire. not enough to actually stop a stampede, but simply control the flow of traffic. set enough lengths of this stuff where we want it, use natural features as barriers and we can keep a line of flow to snipe away. of course at the base of our tree, i would suggest a thick parimeter of the stuff completely around the base to avoid any tree climbing (just in case)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Also i would like to live near a lake connected to the great lake systems preferably (provides us plenty of places to go if we need to leave) if not on a lakes edge so we can have a boat anchored out in the middle with a zip line running to it from our house just incase we do get over run we can take supplies and head for the boat

Now as for items we will need...

military grade winter sleeping bags and some fur pelts from the animal we will skin from eating
guns and cleaning kits
ammunition to last us a few years without much worry (we will be remote so going for ammunition will be our biggest issue)
bow and arrows, but we will learn to craft arrows like the aboriginals did so we don't need to rely on guns 100% and can do most of the hunting silently and stray zombie killing silently without attracting to much attention
pots and pans and cutlery 
seeds for various plants
various knifes, axes machetes and hatches
sharpening tools
flint and a bunch, we can always source natural flint if we run out
winter and summer clothing, some of thoes rain things to wear to prevent us from getting wet
fishing rod and tackle

im probably missing some things but i think i got most


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> depending on the ground details and the geography of our area, we need to set up some sort of natural "funnel" so that numbers will count for nothing. something as simple as diversions that will naturally move the zombies in on eachother in almost a single file line. or at least to make movements around the fort predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea... this way we almost control the movement below us without doing anything and not even humans could get up in our tree

Im really thinking muskoka region since it has the bedrock that sticks up and we could find a natural funnel or at least something along those lines plus it has enough lakes and is connected to the great lake system.

The only prob im thinking now is how do we get into our tree... do we have a rope ladder and then one person always needs to stay behind

if this is the case then we need at least 2 other people... since one person cannot go alone and we both cant leave or else were not getting back up the tree or leaving a ladder down... we get two girls to live with us and they can stay behind on hunts and supply runs and two because well its two pairs and also because i would hate to be alone during a zombie apocalypse even if the others were on a supply run.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> #5 we build a base for a treehouse but instead of walls just a nice sturdy rim around the base to fill with soil and grow crops, again living above the canopy will be a huge advantage as it will have constant sun


good idea

if we have time for preparations we can utilize solar operated lighting and cooking devices from the sun. we can still be plugged in if you will

also in the winter time we can have electricity to help utilize heating devices and keep simple forms of entertainment for psychological stability.

i believe all rifles we can afford to should have supressers on them to minimize noise output as you stated. using zip lines, although effective and allows us to cover ground fast are also a caculated risk of having the line snap or loosing grip. feet should be planted as much as possible. a stockpile of smoke grenades and flares should be stored also in the event of friendly fly overs.

however, if the world turns to kill or be killed, we can use smoke grenades as deterents or to utilize in escape if we must. and, if while out hunting one gets lost, a simple double tap fire will be a signal that i need help finding my way back and you can punch up a flare.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

as far as accessing the tree house itself, there should be multiple methods. a retractible ladder and rope are the most obvious. but also a zip line to exit.

this is a reach, but if the geography allows this, we can set up a tether line to a distant cliff face or another tall enough tree parallel to our fort.

on the actual cliff or tree itself we can have a permanent ladder to quickly get up top. on the line we will have a simple cart big enough for two with a steel cable that will withstand the elements. no motors, just a simple use of the hands to pull yourself along into a lower level of the fort. zombies will not be able to navigate or assume this carts operation. 
but as always, just in case, the cable cart will have a quick release at the fort "just in case"

this way if one person leaves the fort he will be able to gain access to it. although riskier because the entrance is some distance away. but we can also keep a razor wire parth set up straight to the pull cart to buy time in case approaching zombies are around

i can see it now. fort muskoka

over enough years the entire eastern edge of the lake front will be a peppered city of forts, zip lines, razor wire and agricultured land. even flotillas in the water. we will own that lake. and there are a few choice islands that we can make into livestock place. safe from zombie attacks and infection we can keep chickens or small game isolated on the island for easy protein access


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Flares and smoke grenades would work great and have multiple uses although i would not trust and people IMO it will become a dog eat dog world... never thought about using solar panels thats genius and with that power we could also have some night vision goggles and would have a power source to use them... leading into my next idea

I was thinking a bit about the location in muskoka... that place is dotted with islands... do you think it would be better to live on an island and then just go hunting in the mainland even at night if we can get some night vision goggles and scopes... the solar panels will provide the power we need to charge them

We also need an ultimate goal... since i would hate to live the rest of my life on the run and in constant worry... do we wait out the apocalypse hoping it sorts itself out or do we stockpile food water and a few animals like chickens for eggs and so we can colonize a new island. We find an old sailboat and try to make it up the st.lawrence out to the cost take the coast down to florida and try and find a nice sized tropical island to colonize and grow crops raise chickens for protein and breed em obviously. We can also bring the solar panels on the boat to power something to boil sea water and collect the vapor as a water source if we run out. Pretty much doing what the first people did colonizing north america.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

read my above post, i think you missed the part about the island on the lake

as for ultimate goal, its to recivilize. but we need to start small. in our lifetime we will only be able to grab a hold of an island. even a very large island would do. as for an inland lake island, its a stretch. lake muskoka, if we decided on it, would be our resting place i believe. the journey to hump to the eastern seaboard or to the great lakes would be too long and dangerous.










as for the lake itself, study the picture. the very interior section is almost a penninsula. all we would have to do is barracade (or flood) a border and iscolate it from the mainland. 
the individual islands are far too small to provide much more then simple set ups and points of interest. to thrive...we would have to secure a section of the mainland, and that chunck sticking out into the lakes interior is large and easily defended and surrounded by the lake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool, another zombie thread. If zombie apocolypse suddenly occours, you're not going to have to much time to prepare.

My realistic zombie plan based on where I currently am and what I have, given that I have a couple hours before I have to make a move:

1. Gather all the canned goods I can at home and also raid the little supermarket for more canned goods, water and powdered milk.

2. Syphon out all the petrol I can from abadoned cars.

3. Pack up some clothes, a goose down jacket, 2 pairs of heavy jeans, 3-4 t-shirts, all the socks and underwear I can, a pair of boots and trainers. Also gather various cooking supplies the less the better. Binoculars, a couple white towels, and hand sanitizers.

4. Depending on if I still have cellphone coverage, call people I know who will come in handy, top of my list include, Philipino ex-marine, pharmaceuticals graduate, a cardio freak, a mechanic and a police officer/gun collector and a British embassy employee. I'll convince them that sticking together is essential for our survival, also instruct them on what they should bring.

5. Load up the car and head straight to the nearest pharmacy taking back roads (the desert).

6. Raid the pharmacy, grab medical supplies ie.bandages, syringes, gauze, tape, pain killers, various medicines (just grab I'll figure out what they do later), medical alcohol, etc.

7. Make my way to the meeting spot again taking back roads. (If not applicable skip to step 9)

8. Only take two cars and divide up the rations equally between them.

9. Head to a dock which is rarely used containing abandoned boats, a few speedboats and fishing boats.

10. If we are unable to find a working boat within an hour, we will load up 3 rowing boats (always there gauranteed) and make are way to an island within the countries territories. (Not a long journey)

11. Before unloading onto the island, we will use the binoculars to check it out, if we spot friendly military, we will approach using the white towels attached to the oars. If we however spot civilians in panic, we will hang back and wait for the situation to calm down.

note: This is a long long plan, it requires us to move and gather supplies a long the way, never staying in one location for too long.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys do realize that zombies can travel underwater right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Not as fast as on land, which is why I consider moving from place to place a key to survival. Travel light and travel smart.

Stockpiling weapons and supplies in one spot is just asking for trouble. Further on people will start having scouts to search for supplies and shelter (one thing I'd do). If you hold down one location and a scout spots it, you'll end up having another group of survivors trying to move in and take your stuff. Resisting could lead to the destruction of your supplies along with the base. Also, the other survivors could have a bunch of zombies following them, meaning not only does it mean you're put in a position where you have to decide whether to hold down your fort, but also deal with zombies if you do end up deciding to move on.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> read my above post, i think you missed the part about the island on the lake
> 
> as for ultimate goal, its to recivilize. but we need to start small. in our lifetime we will only be able to grab a hold of an island. even a very large island would do. as for an inland lake island, its a stretch. lake muskoka, if we decided on it, would be our resting place i believe. the journey to hump to the eastern seaboard or to the great lakes would be too long and dangerous.
> 
> ...


Im really liking the idea the only thing is how the hell are you getting up to muskoka central, i can make it in like 2 days walk at most...

Trav its called being prepared... I have all my zombie sh*t in my zombie apocalypse bag already









P-dan zombies traveling in water is a myth zombies are dead they have limited movement and could not fight off a current and even if they do why would they if there is no incentive unless we are being chased


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Central will fight his way there armed with only a crowbar and a case of diet pepsi.

Here's a quick artist rendition of what it will look like.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lulz


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!!!!

dude im printing and framing that!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

My first thread to get derailed, brings tears to my eyes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry gj, we ran away with our zombie talk. we can get back on topic.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> sorry gj, we ran away with our zombie talk. we can get back on topic.


Haha no I love it, cracks me up. I'd love to be the weapons guy in a group of 4 or so.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

gjohnson1989 said:


> well, got my first handgun today from my gramps! im pretty excited about it. its a taurus slim 9 mm PT709.


Nice Looking 9! I got the taurus millenium pt111 pro 9mm, its a pretty nice gun. the only thing i dont like about it is that the barrel isnt that strong, in the owners manual they state not to shot any round that exceeds like 1200 or 1300 fps!! So you might wanna read over your manual and look into that for yourself! 
I just picked up a glock 33 .357 sig. I would recommend trying one out for yourself!!! I LOVE MINE!!!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey man thanks! I'll have to check into that. But I'll look into your recommendation, I'm already looking for something else!


----------

